# Sticky  READ BEFORE POSTING! Rules - Rants & Raves



## Jaguar

Rants & Raves is the newest forum addition to RF. It is split into two sections - general Rants & Raves, and Rat Related Rants & Raves. Please post in the appropriate section.

*READ THIS FORUM AT YOUR OWN RISK. * 

While we will do our best to moderate it, this is intended as an area where more "adult" things may be discussed, so it may be unsuitable for young or sensitive individuals. Discussion may become heated, but personal attacks and harassment are NOT allowed. Please use the report button if a user or thread gets out of hand.

*If you are just looking to casually chat about off topics things, we suggest posting in The Lounge instead, as the standard forum rules apply there.

*
*What this section IS for
*
Respectfully discussing/debating various topics in-depth.

Topics that may involve adult or sensitive themes not appropriate for other forum sections.

Things that you just feel like talking about or getting off your chest.

*What this section is NOT for
*
Arguing with, fighting with, or harassing other members.

Extreme vulgarity, racism, explicit sexual themes, etc.

These WILL NOT be tolerated. Anyone found abusing this forum section will face immediate suspension or possibly a ban.


----------

